# HP Pavillion ze2000 and W-LAN [SOLVED]

## Onkobu

(get it runnig on a HP Pavillion ze2000, AMD Turion 64bit, ATI Radeon 200M PCIe...)

After crawling for hours, days, at least two weeks I found the sollution to get it up and running:

(0. enable W-LAN device via BIOS)

1. emerge ndiswrapper (do not use sourceforge/cvs thing)

2. download driver from 

ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/ferrari_4000/driver/winxp64bit/80211g.zip

3. unzip

4. change to directory

5. ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

6. ndiswrapper -m

7. ndiswrapper -l

8. modprobe ndiswrapper

9. have fun while scanning and that sort of thing...

See also:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2005-September/018160.html

Really a great thing to carry 'round, 750fps with glxgears, 1GB of RAM, 80GB Harddisk, W-Lan (at least *g*), LAN, Firewire, DVD Recorder...I love it.

----------

